# looking for advice on how to mount a poster



## paularachel (Jan 21, 2017)

Hello,

I'm looking for advice on how to mount a poster in the corner of the room.  I"m thinking of a shape like in the attached picture.  The poster could be sandwiched between plates of plexiglass or mounted on a piece of wood, or any other option.  The part which I can't figure out how to do is to make a nice curved backing.  I'd really appreciate if anyone has any ideas on how to do this or how to hack it together from any bits and pieces.  The size of the poster is about 60 cm x 2 m.  Huge thanks!  Paula


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 22, 2017)

Buy a poster frame at the local crafts store and hang it like you would a picture.


----------



## beachguy005 (Jan 22, 2017)

Plexiglass is easy to form.  Get a couple sheets of thin plexi and use a heat gun to bend them into the shape you want.  There's plenty of info online if you search... bending plexiglass.


----------



## havasu (Jan 22, 2017)

(Admin note: This one time poster originates from France. At this point in time, I am questioning the reality of the poster, but as a good faith with our other countries, I am leaving this post up. Hopefully our member will chime in soon.)


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 22, 2017)

havasu said:


> (Admin note: This one time poster originates from France. At this point in time, I am questioning the reality of the poster, but as a good faith with our other countries, I am leaving this post up. Hopefully our member will chime in soon.)



Are you referring to the poster or the poster...I'm confused...


----------



## havasu (Jan 22, 2017)

Come on dawg, I was referring to the poster's post about the poster.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 22, 2017)

Since your poster is approx. 2'x7', you could rip a sheet of 1/8" MDF lengthwise and bend it into the corner.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 22, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> Since your poster is approx. 2'x7', you could rip a sheet of 1/8" MDF lengthwise and bend it into the corner.



bend?.............


----------



## nealtw (Jan 23, 2017)

What radius are you looking for?


----------



## joecaption (Jan 23, 2017)

Confused as to why you need a curved, way to narrow mount for a simple poster.


----------



## paularachel (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello - thanks so much for your help and thoughts!

The poster is 2 m x 60 cm.  It has to be mounted in the corner because it's the only way there is space for it.  I could just make a crease in it and mount it at a 90degree angle.  But it would be so much nicer to mount it in a bend going around the corner.  I hope this explains why I can't just use a frame from a craft store.  I agree that it might be possible to get MDF thin enough to bend around the corner.  Then the fact that it is bolted into the wall would hold the bend.  But then I face the problem of how to mount the poster on the board, if it is not being pressed back by e.g. some plexiglass. Also I'm not sure how to finish the edges to make it look nice.  I suppose I am looking for a 50cm radius or less.  I will remake the drawing to try to measure accurately.

Thank you again so much for including me in the forum and for your suggestions!


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 23, 2017)

nealtw said:


> bend?.............



Wrap.

Bad Idea.

Guilty of inverse visualization.


----------



## Elizabeth Lynn (Jun 11, 2018)

I'd go to an arts and crafts store and buy a nice frame to put it in and some nails. Then just attach the nails into your wall. I found these tips to offer some help: https://dengarden.com/interior-design/wolf-posters-and-prints


----------



## Gary (Jun 12, 2018)

How heavy is the poster? If it's a heavy poster board you may be able to bend it into the corner, tack it in place and the poster would be self supporting, the curve would further stiffen the poster. If it needs to be protected buy a thin sheet of lexan (polycarbonate) to go over the poster, then tack in place. No need to heat because lexan won't break like acrylic. Putting a support behind the poster, the poster will tend to pull away due to the curve. lexan over the face of the poster will hold it in the corner. No real need for a mechanical mount on the backside. If you feel the need you could sandwich the poster between 2 sheets of lexan. Then you could use some flexible edge guard to go around the edges to finish it off.


----------

